# Searching for cutomized t-shirt shipping bag



## vespamike (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a manufacturer for customized t-shirt bags, simmilar to

the sample attached. The material seems to be PE. 

Do you know anyone who can supply that ??

Thanks !

Mike


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

vespamike said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a manufacturer for customized t-shirt bags, simmilar to
> 
> ...


The minimum order for bags like that are usually 10,000+ pieces. 

I think the type of search you want to do in Google to find manufacturers that make that type of packaging is called: *flexible packaging

*See this post from one of the companies (oddica) that uses a similar type packaging.


----------

